# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Araştırmadan, düşünmeden, kur'an ı kanıt göstermeden iman eden, pişman olur.

## halukgta

Allah İman eden bir Müslüman olarak, bizlerin her konuda düşünerek, araştırarak hareket etmemizi, emin olmadığımız hiçbir konuda, kesin bir kanıt olmadan bir işi yapmamamız gerektiği konusunda, birçok ayetinde uyarır. Araştırma ve kesin kanıt arama konusu yalnız din ve iman konusunda değil, yaşadığımız her konuda araştırmamız gerektiğini, Allah bizlere ayetlerinde bildirmiştir.

Bizler özel hayatımızda buna çok dikkat ederiz, zarara uğramamak için. Alacağımız en küçük eşyada bile yapabileceğimiz en detaylı araştırmayı yaparız ki zarara uğramayalım. Peki aynı titizliği, araştırmayı dini inancımızda yapıyor muyuz? İşte bu soruya üzülerek, ne yazık ki araştırmıyoruz diyebilirim. Neden araştırmıyoruz? Çünkü din adına yaptıklarımızın hemen karşılığını alamıyoruz sabırsız, aceleci tabiatta yaratılmamız, aklı çok fazla devreye sokmadığımız için, bizlerin nefsi duygularında etkili olmuyor. Ama bir ev ya da araba alırken, inanılmaz titiz, dikkatli ve araştırmacı oluyoruz. Çünkü tüm bunlar anlık nefislerimize, çok fazla hitap ediyor da ondan.

Dikkat ederseniz, din söz konusu olunca, bu konuları hepimiz başkalarından bekleriz. Sanki onlar dini anlatmakta, Allah tarafından görevlendirilmiş kişiler gibi görürüz. Sanırım dikkatle Kuran ı okumadığımızdan olsa gerek, İslam dininde ruhban sınıfının olmadığını, bilmiyormuş gibi yaşarız adeta. Bunun en büyük nedeni, dine çok büyük önem verdiğimizi söylediğimiz halde, ASLINDA PRATİKTE ÇOK FAZLA ÖNEM VERMEDİĞİMİZİ GÖSTERMEKTEDİR. En azından kendimize alacağımız bir araba konusunda gösterdiğimiz titizliği, araştırmayı, din konusunda göstermeyiz. Din konusunda Lafa gelince de, mangalda kül bırakmayız, tabi yalan yanlış sözlerle konuştuğumuzun da farkında bile olmayız. Allah araştırma konusunda bakın bizleri nasıl uyarıyor.

Hucurat 6: Ey iman edenler! Size bir FASIK bir haber getirirse, bilmeyerek bir topluluğa zarar verip yaptığınıza pişman olmamak için o HABERİN DOĞRULUĞUNU ARAŞTIRIN. (Diyanet meali)

Bakın Allah sizlere herhangi bir konuda bir haber, bilgi getiren kişiye karşı nasıl dikkatle davranın diyor. Ayette geçen FASIK kelimesi tercüme edilirken aynen korunmuş. Peki, fasık ne anlama geliyor, ona bakalım.

FASIK: Özü sözü bir olmayan, Hak yolundan batıla sapmış, Allah ın hükümlerine riayet etmeyen, Kuran ın sınırlarını tanımayan. 

Bakın ayette geçen fasık kelimesi kâfir, yani iman etmeyen anlamında değil, onu hatırlatmak isterim. Belki de aramızda farkında olmadan birçok fasık insan vardır, ama bizler onun fasık olduğunu bilemeyiz. Çünkü din konusunda günümüzde, ne yazık ki her şey bir birine karışmış. HAK OLAN BATIL, BATIL OLAN HAK KABUL EDİLİR OLMUŞ TOPLUMDA. Günümüzde neredeyse genel çoğunluğumuz, Kuran ın sınırlarını din adına tanımıyor ve diyor ki, Kuran özet bilgidir, Kuran da her bilgi yazmaz. Bu durumda neye inanacağımız Allah a değil, beşerin eline kalmış demektir. Buda çok büyük bir tehlikedir. Onun için Allah araştır her söylenene inanma diyor. Bu dini konularda da olabilir, özel yaşamımızda her hangi bir konuda da olabilir.

Allah ayetinde uyarıyor ve ne diyordu? Siz kendinizi temize çıkarmadan, karşınızdaki kişileri suçlamadan kendinizi düzeltmeye çalışın. Kimin en doğru yolda gittiğini yalnız ben bilirim. Bu durumda hiç birimiz yanımızdaki kişi hakkında bir hüküm veremeyiz kolay kolay. 

Bakın bu durumda Allah bizi uyarıyor ve size gelen haberin doğruluğunu mutlaka araştırın diyor. Araştırmadan, söylenen habere göre hareket edersen, bilmeyerek istemeden karşınızdaki topluma ya da kişilere zarar verebilirsin ve pişmanlık duyabilirsin diyor. AYETTE DİKKAT ÇEKİLEN, HER SÖYLENENE HEMEN İNANMA, ARAŞTIR DOĞRULUĞUNA EMİN OLDUKTAN SONRA GEREĞİNİ YAP. Zaten Rabbimiz bir ayetinde, nasıl uyarıyordu bizleri hatırlayalım.

İsra 36: HAKKINDA KESİN BİLGİ SAHİBİ OLMADIĞIN ŞEYİN PEŞİNE DÜŞME. Çünkü kulak, göz ve kalp, bunların hepsi ondan sorumludur. (Diyanet meali)

Acaba bizler İmanımızı yaşarken, Allah ın bu uyarılarını, sizce dikkate alıyor muyuz? Din adına Kuran ın dışından söylenen her sözü araştırıp, Kuran ın yani Allah ın hükümlerinden onay alıyor muyuz? Ne yazık ki almıyoruz. Daha da ileri giderek, ALLAH IN KORUMASINDAKİ KURAN I, DİNİ YAŞAMAK ADINA YETERLİ GÖRMÜYORUZ. Peygamberimizin sözleri olduğunu iddia ettiğimiz hadislerin, Kuran ı yani Allah ın kelamını açığa çıkardığını, anlaşılır hale getirdiğini söyleyip, hadisler olmasaydı, Kuran anlaşılmaz kapalı kalırdı diyerek, ne yazık ki çok üzülerek söylüyorum, Kuran ın önüne hadisler konmuş, Kuran ikinci plana itilmiştir. 

Halbuki Allah biz Kuran ı anlayasınız, hiç kimseye muhtaç olmayasınız diye, biz nice örneklerle açıkladık diyor ve daha da ileri giderek, SİZLERİ KURAN DAN SORUMLU TUTUYORUM, DİYEDE HÜKMÜNÜ VERİYOR. Ne yazık ki bizler Allah ın korumasındaki kesin ve en emin bilgi olan Kuran ı okuyup anlamamız gerekirken, doğruluğunu hiç araştırıp düşünmeden söylenenlere inanmakta hiçbir sakınca görmüyoruz. Bu yanlış bilgilere inanır ve araştırmadan doğru diye topluma anlatırsak, hem kendimizi hem de toplumu aldatmış oluruz. Bu her konu da geçerlidir, yalnız dini konularda değil. 

Kuran ın dışındaki söz ve bilgileri, ne yazık ki araştırma gereği duymuyoruz. ÇÜNKÜ KURAN KESİN VE AÇIK KANIT OLMAKTAN, NE YAZIK Kİ ÇIKARTILMIŞTA ONDAN. KURAN KESİN KANIT OLMAYINCA, RİVAYET EDİLEN HERHANGİ BİR SÖZÜ, NEYLE KARŞILAŞTIRACAĞIZ DOĞRU OLUP OLMADIĞINI? Bakın İslam toplumu, öyle bir bataklığa çekilmiş ki, tutunacak tek dal olan Kuran, adeta gerekli bilgi vermeyen, hatta herkesin anlayamayacağı bir kitap olunca, insanlar inanılmaz bir boşlukta kalmış. Bakın kendilerine, Allah ın gönderdiği kitabın dışından kitaplar edinenleri nasıl uyarıyor Allah.

Kalem 3637383940: Size ne oluyor? Ne biçim hüküm veriyorsunuz? YOKSA SİZE AİT BİR KİTAP VAR DA, BEĞENDİĞİNİZ HER ŞEYİN SİZİN İÇİN OLACAĞINI ONDA MI OKUYORSUNUZ? Yoksa Ne hükmederseniz mutlaka sizindir diye, sizin lehinize olarak tarafımızdan verilmiş, kıyamet gününe kadar geçerli, kesin sözler mi var? Sor onlara: BU İDDİAYI ONLARIN HANGİSİ SAVUNACAK? (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Aslında Kuran, verdiği örneklerle bizleri çok açık uyarıyor ama düşünüp, araştırıp, Kuran ile iman edenlere, gereken en doğru yolu Allah gösteriyor. Bakın Allah ın kitabında bahsetmediği onca konuları, din ve Allah adına savunanlara karşı, Allah ne söylüyor, tekrar hatırlayalım.

YOKSA SİZE AİT BİR KİTAP VAR DA, BEĞENDİĞİNİZ HER ŞEYİN SİZİN İÇİN OLACAĞINI ONDA MI OKUYORSUNUZ?

Çok daha ilginç ve dikkat çekici olanı ayetin sonunda veriyor. Sor onlara diyor Allah, bu iddiayı mahşer günü, hesabın sorulacağı o çetin gün HANGİSİ SAVUNACAK? Elbette o gün hiç kimse savunamayacak, bunları savunanların nasıl köşe bucak kaçtıklarını görecekte ondan. Sormak isterim, Kuran ı din ve iman adına yeterli görmeyip, rivayet edilen ama Kuran ın asla onaylamadığı onca sözleri, nerelerden alıyorsunuz. YOKSA KURAN DAN BAŞKA, SİZE AİT BİR KİTABINIZ VARDA, SÖYLEDİKLERİNİZİ ORADAN MI OKUYORSUNUZ?

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

